# Snowbirds who winter in Mexico or CA/SA: how did you start?



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 27, 2020)

We are Canadian. My grandparents wintered in Florida but I am not sure I want to do this or not. My husband is turning 49 soon and I am 51. We will retire in the next 10 years at most. Financially we are okay but can’t afford super luxury.

Community is important to both of us as we are both very social although I can be quite shy. I like the idea of a retirement community where there are lots of activities.

Being Canadian out dollars don’t go as far, so we are considering Belize, which we have visited and loved but would need to explore more. And I would like to consider parts of Mexico but unsure where to start.

Those who winter in (or have retired to) warm climates outside the US, where did you start looking for a place to retire? Or did you just happen upon the place you decided on?


----------



## Manatee (Dec 28, 2020)

About 15 years ago we stayed in an RV park in Mazatlan.  Looking around at the license plates on the rigs, we wondered if anyone was still at home in British Columbia.  We enjoyed our 1 week stay, but that was 15 years ago.  I even have a picture of myself getting a haircut while sitting in a chair under a tree. 

Our next trip was to Cabo San Lucas which was also good.  We went with caravans from our then local Arizona RV club.  Both places were about 1000 miles below the border.  They would be a long ride from Kingston.

Our Canadian snowbird neighbors have been missed this year with the border closed.


----------



## MrPants (Jan 31, 2021)

There are a lot of American's living in Belize last I was there which was some time ago. As I understand it, Belize is one of the cheapest places in the Caribbean for long stays or permanent living. I've heard through friends that Lake Chapala in Mexico is a nice area for retirees. Many Canadians there and it's relatively safe. Some other areas of Mexico concern me due to drug cartel activity. Another area in Mexico I would be interested in checking out is somewhere along the Baja Peninsula. This is an up and coming retirement area as I understand it. A number of towns along there have potential beginning with Ensenada in the north. 
Above all, knowing what's available at what cost for medical & dental services is a key consideration I think no matter where you decide to winter. As retirees we rely on those services more and more as we age.
You might want to speak to a travel agent about some of these areas. I'm sure they have plenty of time on their hands lately with Covid and could do some of the research for you on amenities available in some of these locations. The other thing you could do when travel opens up again is book an extended trip to a place of interest and poke around yourselves to see what's bets suited to your lifestyle. Nothing like local knowledge! Good luck in your search.


----------



## gennie (Jan 31, 2021)

An RV trip down the Baja peninsula is a great way to get a Mexico experience.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 31, 2021)

Does anyone here winter in Belize? I would love to chat! My husband and I spent two weeks in Belize a few winters ago and loved it. I’m a very light traveller and  only took a small backpack with me. We had such a great time.

I’m also very interested in the Baja peninsula. We would likely pack light and fly (from Canada) and stay a few weeks at first while my husband is still working. Then if we like it we would return a few times. I would also love to chat with anyone who winters along the Baja.

I’m also quite interested in central and South America. We have a good friend who lives in Chile but the problem is we only know English and a bit of French.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

I looked for places with low air fare. I found *Puerta Viejo* de Talamanca, Costa Rica on the Caribbean side, to be welcoming and beautiful. A little out of the way but an easy bus ride after landing in San Jose took us to a wonderland with few tourist. I can hook you up with my tour guide.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 2, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I looked for places with low air fare. I found *Puerta Viejo* de Talamanca, Costa Rica on the Caribbean side, to be welcoming and beautiful. A little out of the way but an easy bus ride after landing in San Jose took us to a wonderland with few tourist. I can hook you up with my tour guide.


Jon Dakar do you know if there’s any/many Canadians in the area?


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

I am not sure but most folks I encountered spoke Canadian.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2021)

If you go to Baja, Mulege is a good place.  
What about Puerto Rico?
I've been hearing Mexico, even deep in Mexico is overrun with banditos.  It might not be safe.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 3, 2021)

I would suggest that, while you have the time now, check out a different place every year until you find the one you can settle on for a more permanent plan.  A cousin of mine keeps a house in Panama and loves it there.  You just need to find the right place for you!  I would avoid Florida for now, seems a little politically unstable and expensive.


----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2021)

San Miguel de Allende seems to be the safest place to live in Mexico...with a good city plan to protect tourists. The population is 10% Expats. It's a beautiful, colorful city. If I were to live in Mexico, I would heavily consider San Miguel de Allende.

If you are interested in Belize the most popular place for Expats is an island off Belize called Ambergris Caye. But I don't know how expensive it is to live there. My daughter's 2 year experience with the Peace Corps in Belize was not good but she said the many islands right offshore from Belize are better and I specifically remember her speaking very fondly of Ambergris Caye.

While on the mainland of Belize it took a toll on my daughter's health that put her in the hospital for awhile. At one point, her life was in danger when the Peace Corps picked her up in the night, told her there was no time to pack, "just leave everything and get in the car". A local had overheard 3 men in a bar plotting "to hurt her" and reported it. She said stray dogs were everywhere and every morning she would go running and have to dodge all the dog poo.

Tangerine Travels is a series of over 300 youtube videos by a young couple packed with very helpful tips and warnings for traveling in Mexico.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

You can google something like "best winter retreat places" in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 4, 2021)

My, now deceased, wife & I spent a whole winter in Lake Chapala.  It is rather crowded these days but a great place to winter.  They have an American Legion & the Lake Chapala Club with a great library/DVD lending service for members.  The area is totally safe.  We also spent a winter at Puerto Progresso on the Gulf of Mexico near Merida, in the Yucatan.  Very safe, lots of expats & cheap fast bus into Merida.  Been to Belize but found Belize City rather dangerous for "white people."  Perhaps the islands are better.  I love the USA but the health insurance is a real killer.  I have been to doctors in Europe, Africa & Mexico where I never had insurance but paid out of pocket.  $50 - $80 Canadian will give you tests & a doctor's complete attention for 30 - 40 minutes.  Try that in the USA?  Nada!  Last point is about the heat.  You will do well in December to about the middle of February but places like the Yucatan & Lake Chapala can get pretty hot by the middle of February.  Lake Chapala has the altitude but Puerto Progresso is right on the Gulf & it gets pretty hot.


----------



## Lara (Mar 4, 2021)

Here are some Pros and Cons about living in Belize by some Expats who live here. I found it to be an informative list:
https://www.expatexchange.com/ctryg...s-in-Belize-Pros-and-Cons-of-Living-in-Belize


----------



## Lara (Mar 5, 2021)

My daughter arrived safely yesterday at her destination via United in the middle of Mexico...after I bathed her in prayer at the airport.
Previously I mentioned that I tried to talk her out of it, to no avail.

She got a furnished one bedroom apartment for 600 a month. It's got a garden patio that smells like flowers, a rooftop patio with cactus gardens, and an amazing panoramic view as far as the eye can see. Very colorful and tasteful but she giggled about the lime green bathroom in the video she sent me.

She will be working as a life coach and motivational speaker on zoom (in english so its mostly for Americans and others who speak english). She's good and changing lives according to lots of feedback. She plans to live there 2 months and then reassess whether to stay or go.

She's given all her contact info to my other daughter and her friend in Australia because she says she knows I'll call the US Embassy & Consulates if I don't hear from her everyday. She's right about that.

Message me @BlissfullyUnawareCanadian if you want any updates.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 4, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I looked for places with low air fare. I found *Puerta Viejo* de Talamanca, Costa Rica on the Caribbean side, to be welcoming and beautiful. A little out of the way but an easy bus ride after landing in San Jose took us to a wonderland with few tourist. I can hook you up with my tour guide.


Spent a week there in a house on the ocean. Great place for a vacation but I personally don't think I could live there


----------



## Bobwalia (Aug 8, 2021)

Hello, my husband and I are Canadians, looking for retirement options in Mexico. The catch is we are not ready to move right now and want to use the place as a short term rental for a couple of years before we are ready to move. Looking for input from members who have done something similar and what has been your experience so far? Any communities we can check out? What challenges have you faced so far?

We have so far looked at Akumal and Tulum areas but do not want to limit our research just to these areas only? Any specific experience/recommendations in those areas nr suggestions for other areas in Mexico?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2021)

My daughter, has been living in San Miguel de Allende for 5 months. She is not only alive and well, she is the happiest I've ever seen her. Most expats there are seniors but she has made a bunch of wonderful friends there.

Her photography business is growing strong there while she continues to be an online coach for Weight Watchers as a part time job.
We Face Time almost everyday and she is physically fit and glowing like I've never seen her. She's beautiful inside and out.

Now she wants me to move there and it's so tempting but I just bought my home in Emerald Isle and have 2 dogs and another daughter here. She wants me in San Miguel for Christmas too but has plenty of friends who have invited her to join them.

She struggled in the US with starting several businesses, not being able to afford a place to live, friends and boyfriends weren't working out for one reason or another, but this has changed. She feels as safe in San Miguel as the US because SM protects their tourists. She reminds me that the US isn't all that safe either. True but she better not venture outside of San Miguel.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2021)

Living in So Cal, I know a lot of people who will no longer venture into Mexico, myself included. Maybe as a cruise stop where I wouldn't venture further than a half mile from the ship, but that's about it.

Bear in mind that Belize is inexpensive for a reason - it's a very poor country with an annual per capita income of roughly USD $6500 - just above Nicaragua and Honduras, but, believe it or not, below El Salvador.   

For comparison, Panama is $30K, Canada $50K, Mexico and Costa Rica $20K. 

Rule of thumb, the poorer the country, the fewer government and other services one can expect.  Hungry people are  apt to engage in petty crimes and  Central America is awash in guns.  Be careful and do your homework.  

Just sayin'.    

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Living in So Cal, I know a lot of people who will no longer venture into Mexico, myself included. Maybe as a cruise stop where I wouldn't venture further than a half mile from the ship, but that's about it.
> 
> Bear in mind that Belize is inexpensive for a reason - it's a very poor country with an annual per capita income of roughly USD $6500 - just above Nicaragua and Honduras, but, believe it or not, below El Salvador.
> 
> ...



I remember a time when my husband was considering a move to Belize! ..  He was buying into the hype advertised.
....   after a visit there,  we just shook our heads   in disgust.  It was totally dirty  ..   everywhere.

Good rule  -  always check things out for yourself.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2021)

My daughter just left San Miguel de Allende Mexico for Palm Springs California for business. She will be covering a venue there as their photographer. She arrived in Palm Springs safe and sound. A Shuttle picked her up at her door in San Miguel and drove her directly to the airport. She had no trouble until she got to Dallas...her plane had a layover, so what should have been a 7 hr trip took 24 hours.

She will come and stay with me through September to reconnect with family and a language she feels more comfortable with, but then she will more than likely return to San Miguel because she loves many things about it. Meanwhile I have a month and a half to change her mind. She's never warmed up to North Carolina though. Colorado (Denver or Boulder)..yes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> My daughter just left San Miguel de Allende Mexico for Palm Springs California for business. She will be covering a venue there as their photographer. She arrived in Palm Springs safe and sound. A Shuttle picked her up at her door in San Miguel and drove her directly to the airport. She had no trouble until she got to Dallas...her plane had a layover, so what should have been a 7 hr trip took 24 hours.
> 
> She will come and stay with me through September to reconnect with family and a language she feels more comfortable with, but then she will more than likely return to San Miguel because she loves many things about it. Meanwhile I have a month and a half to change her mind. She's never warmed up to North Carolina though. Colorado (Denver or Boulder)..yes.



My son and DIL   just bought a huge beautiful home North of  Denver      ...  they love the area,   and spend a lot of time exploring the state.   She works in Denver,  and he works in Boulder.


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2021)

She tried to make a go of it in Denver but kept running into roadblocks (metaphor that is lol). She's not opposed to trying again but she's not finished exploring her other options first I guess. I visited her there in Denver and took a day trip to Boulder...gorgeous Estes Park. Mountains there are picturesque beyond words!!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> She tried to make a go of it in Denver but kept running into roadblocks (metaphor that is lol). She's not opposed to trying again but she's not finished exploring her other options first I guess. I visited her there in Denver and took a day trip to Boulder...gorgeous Estes Park. Mountains there are picturesque beyond words!!



I remember when my son first moved to Denver  a few years ago,    and he sat in his living room,  at his then apartment,  and stared out the window at the mountains   ..  "Mom,  look at this!"   ... and he sent many pictures on his phone.  

Definitely  wasn't in Houston anymore  ....


----------

